# Air suspension pics of a 97 sentra



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some pics of a 95-99 sentra with air bagz.I'm thinking of ordering me a kit and was wondering how one would look slammed.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is a 200sx with bags. Its Overlooked's car.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

thankx!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

No problem. The top one is on 18's and the bottom is on 19's.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

my god that is a sweet looking car


----------

